# Illiana Mini Champs April???



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

C&R is contimplating a championship level event. If we do one this season, it must be soon. We will likely pick a date in April.. Any Ideas? C&R is a perfect place to host bigger events. The track is perfect size for 1/18'ish' cars and trucks, and the pit space is nearly unlimited! No problems with heat or bathroom facillities. plenty of choices for food and lodging within a couple of minutes of the track. Obviously, it's later than ideal to plan an event but we just got the track up and running and would like to plant a seed for annual events.
Please post your thoughts on; Date, Classes you would run, etc.
We are thinking Sat. & Sun. With Oval on one, and On & Off-road on the other.
Can we tempt the BRP guys out for one last road trip of the Season?
These classes come to mind... Oval-- Late Model, 1/18 Pan
Off-road--Open buggy, Open Truck (possibly combined), 1/18 Short Course
On-Road-- 1/18 brushless-stock Pan, 1/18 Open touring, 1/18 brushless stock, 1/14 Open, 18R
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

track address?


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

C&R Raceway
231 E Broadway
Bradley IL 60915
815-933-RACE(7223)
crslotcars.com


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP race schedule has April 8th and 16th booked.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like April 30 and May 1 will be the Dates.
Oval on Sat. Off-road and Road course will be Sun. Course will be set up after completion of the Oval, for practice Sat. eve.
More details to follow...:wave:


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

Count me in for sunday, m18, recoil and off-road, I am coming with Ron this sunday to race-practice, really looking forward to some micro racing! Depending on the development of the ratfactor scapel I may be up for racing that class too.

Kris Poloncak


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

open late model 2wd


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

we'd might be interested in latemodel stock 4200kv brushless. raceing the gate april 15 n 16 though . keep us posted


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

April 30 (Sat.) will be the Oval day.. So we have interest in Late Model Open and bl stock (4200). Some locals have BRP's and Scalpels. Many also have RC18 Short course trucks. I wonder if removing the front drive and putting a late model body on one of those would match up with the Losi late model? Has anyone put them side by side? It seems to me that they should be of similar dimensions...


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> April 30 (Sat.) will be the Oval day.. So we have interest in Late Model Open and bl stock (4200). Some locals have BRP's and Scalpels. Many also have RC18 Short course trucks. I wonder if removing the front drive and putting a late model body on one of those would match up with the Losi late model? Has anyone put them side by side? It seems to me that they should be of similar dimensions...


Hi Ron.....I'll see if I can round up some troops to help support your new track for some Oval racing. :thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*racing*

would run open and stock late model and open 1/18 touring cars


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

shutes said:


> would run open and stock late model and open 1/18 touring cars


I could run open LM, open 1/18 pan car. I could bring my 1/10th Slider just for kicks and run a few laps. A lot of guys run them at the Toledo track on saturdays during the indoor season. They're a blast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

We at least have K.P. and I for 1/18 open touring, perhaps a couple more locals could be in. 
Dave, 1/18 open pan for road course or oval? 
There is some life in the 1/18 pan car class at C&R! We had 4 Scalpels out there yesterday and a few BRPs around that couldn't make it yesterday.
btw... The new RATFactor/Scalpel won from pole!:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> We at least have K.P. and I for 1/18 open touring, perhaps a couple more locals could be in.
> Dave, 1/18 open pan for road course or oval?
> There is some life in the 1/18 pan car class at C&R! We had 4 Scalpels out there yesterday and a few BRPs around that couldn't make it yesterday.
> btw... The new RATFactor/Scalpel won from pole!:thumbsup:


Hi Ron,

Congrats on the pole for the RATFactor/scalpel!! :thumbsup: What motor/battery/ESC and gearing are you using?

1/18th open BRP pan car is for Oval. 

I also have a road course pan car with 2 cell lipo (850mah) and a 4200kv motor with a 1/18th Tekin Mini Rage ESC set @ 100% timing. I usually run a 13/49 gearing and a Parma mini speed 8 body. That's like a "Super Stock Class" and it's a blast!!!
The BRP gang has started a new "Brushless Stock Oval class". The speeds are extremely close to the traditional "4 cell nickle metal" cells and a Assoc. stock #21210 motor, with 10/48 gearing. The new Brushless Oval Stock class uses a 2cell 800mah 20c lipo, a 3100kv brushless motor, and any 1/18th ESC with 0*timing and 10/45 gearing. This class yealds *VERY CLOSE RACING* for the entire 5 minutes and is a lot of fun. :thumbsup:
I'll try to attend your April 30th Oval race with a friend or two. If they can't make it, then I'll try to attend myself. Also, when is your "Road Course" racing day?

Ron, you have a PM......
Dave


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> April 30 (Sat.) will be the Oval day.. So we have interest in Late Model Open and bl stock (4200). Some locals have BRP's and Scalpels. Many also have RC18 Short course trucks. I wonder if removing the front drive and putting a late model body on one of those would match up with the Losi late model? Has anyone put them side by side? It seems to me that they should be of similar dimensions...


I agree. Tell your guys to give it a try and we can run the RC18 SC trucks with LM bodies on them with the Losi LM's. They do look like they would have a very similar wheel base and width as the Losi LM's. My LM has a 198mm wheel base and 177mm track width. It would be a lot of fun to see how close they would be racing together.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

What tires and motors are you running in LM? The Asc. SC comes with a bl that is not overly fast. Wondered how it might stack up against whatever is being run in LM.
Losi Street Treads?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> What tires and motors are you running in LM? The Asc. SC comes with a bl that is not overly fast. Wondered how it might stack up against whatever is being run in LM.
> Losi Street Treads?


Foam tires and a 4200kv brushless motor..........and a "DBE" graphite chassis.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Race is getting close.who is coming?i would like to get an idea on how many is coming from out of town.


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

I (Kris Poloncak) will be running 1/18 off road open, stock scapel and either 1/18 open m18 or 1/14 recoil open. Looking forward to this race, it should be a lot of fun.

Kris


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

What motor and batteries are you guys running in stock pan car?

Dave


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Im considering coming down....what are some hotels near the track?


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can use any 4-cell 2/3 cells.the motors we are using are the stock scalpel and we have tested the losi frenzy 370 motor which seems to be very comparable.for hotels here you go http://mapq.st/faoLm5.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

How about we make it a hand-out for Stock Pan? The Losi Frenzy...
For Pan-car Oval, are you guys running the COT body? I will need to get one to run with the Ohio/Mi guys..
We want to end up with that brushless 3100/800Mah liPo for stock Pan in the Future, but availability has been sketchy, so no one has been able to switch over yet. I think it is the way to go for future races.. Way cheaper and better than the brushed alternative.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a flyer.. quickie. been busy with other stuff.

Chad made some changes and saved everyone some money! So I deleted the flyer I had up.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the new flyer.price has been changed.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

tcian said:


> Im considering coming down....what are some hotels near the track?


The Northgate Motel at the corner of Kinzie(RTE 50) & North Ave. is about 2 blocks from the track. It is a mom & pop non-chain, looks OK from the outside, but could be one of those hourly jobs for all I know. Several more chain motels north of that interchange with Bourbonais address. Most are near the intersection of I-57 and SR50. Less than 5 min or so from the track.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would stay away from northgate.copy and paste this link for hotels
http://mapq.st/faoLm5


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Race getting close so come out and have some fun.


----------

